# Synology DS212j



## crmaris (Jul 4, 2012)

Today we are testing the Synology DS212j, an entry level NAS that comes at an attractive price of $199. Even at that price, the NAS is equipped with a huge list of features and offers good power savings potential since it needs only 17.6W in operation.

*Show full review*


----------

